# Scrap Box Plate



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

You all know that woodworking produces a ton of scraps. I pretty much save everything salvageable. Now and then I have to decrease the pile and this time I came up with a hodgepodge plate. This one came out quite well I think.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mark,
You did just fine on this one !!! A very good idea, for thoses pieces that might have found them selves in someone's fireplace. I picture in displayed holding some seasonal goodies on a lazy suzan, but first what is it's diameter ?


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

john880 said:


> Mark,
> You did just fine on this one !!! A very good idea, for thoses pieces that might have found them selves in someone's fireplace. I picture in displayed holding some seasonal goodies on a lazy suzan, but first what is it's diameter ?


Thanks John. It is just shy of 11"OD.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful stuff, Mark! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful Mark. At least the scraps didn't make it to the fireplace.:lol:


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Waste not want not, a really useful and beautiful object from scraps but hey even scraps on a fire that you are sat in front of are very useful too.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I am imagining a lot of work just preparing the blank. Just beautiful.


----------

